# Hunting License Question



## strawboss (Sep 7, 2009)

I hope this is the right area for this question.

This will be my first year hunting more than just squirrel since moving to Michigan. I will be hunting squirrel, deer, and spring turkey. Sorry if this seems crazy but in Mississippi, I just bought a sportsman license, for 35 dollars, every year that covered everything except waterfowl stamps and salt water. I know I need a small game license. What is a combo license for deer? What is a legal buck in Michigan?

Thanks for any help


----------



## troutfoever (Jan 7, 2008)

A combo license can be used in archery and/or firearm/muzzleloader. The tag that states restricted is for a doe in the archery season or a buck with 4 or more antler points on one side during archery or rifle season. A legal buck to take is considered a spike horn with antler points more than 3 inches in length that can be used towards the other part of combo license


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

strawboss said:


> I hope this is the right area for this question.
> 
> This will be my first year hunting more than just squirrel since moving to Michigan. I will be hunting squirrel, deer, and spring turkey. Sorry if this seems crazy but in Mississippi, I just bought a sportsman license, for 35 dollars, every year that covered everything except waterfowl stamps and salt water. I know I need a small game license. What is a combo license for deer? What is a legal buck in Michigan?
> 
> Thanks for any help


For what you are wanting to hunt. You will need the following
Small game license=15
Deer license=15 
Turkey License= I don't know never got one.

Now the Combo Deer license is for those that hunt archery season and firearms season. You will get two tags. Both are good for bucks but there is a clause. One tag is good for a doe or buck of any size.
The other tag is good for a buck with 3 points or more. 

Small game license covers you for, rabbit, squirrell, fox, coyote, raccoon, pheasant, grouse, and other animals that fall under small game. It is valid from March 31st to March 31st. 

Now I would recommend you go to www.mi.gov/dnr and read up on all this stuff as well. Become famillar with our laws. I would also suggest taking a hunter safety course for the state of Michigan.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10856_10905---,00.html

This link should be able to answer most of your questions. 

Look for FAQ section and the link for current hunting guide. You might also want to look at the antlerless guide.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

bigcountrysg said:


> Now the Combo Deer license is for those that hunt archery season and firearms season. You will get two tags. Both are good for bucks but there is a clause. One tag is good for a doe or buck of any size.
> The other tag is good for a buck with 3 points or more.


No, the combo tag is for anyone that wants the option to take two antlered bucks, regardless of weapon used. It is good for two bucks, one restricted to 4 pts or more on one side with either bow, or firearm, or one each. In addition, those using archery gear may take two does with the combo tag. 

Direct from the MDNR:

Residents and nonresidents are entitled to purchase only one license with two kill tags (regular and restricted) for use during any firearm deer hunting season (regular firearm and muzzleloading) or archery seasons. A hunter can use both kill tags in the firearm seasons, both in the archery season or one in each season. Youths 10 and 11 are restricted to archery-only hunting. 
The regular combination kill tag can be used in the archery seasons to tag either an antlered or antlerless deer. The regular combination kill tag can be used in the firearm seasons to tag a legal (3 inches or longer antler) antlered deer of any size except for those areas with exceptions note under Antler Restriction Regulations 

The restricted combination kill tag can be used in the archery seasons to tag an antlerless deer or it can be used to tag an antlered deer during either the archery or firearms seasons if the antlered deer has at least one antler with four or more antler points each one inch or longer. It is unlawful to use this tag on a smaller antlered deer regardless of the season or area in which it was taken. The restricted combination kill tag cannot be used to tag an antlerless deer during the firearm or muzzleloading seasons.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

brdhntr said:


> No, the combo tag is for anyone that wants the option to take two antlered bucks, regardless of weapon used. It is good for two bucks, one restricted to 4 pts or more on one side with either bow, or firearm, or one each. In addition, those using archery gear may take two does with the combo tag.
> 
> Direct from the MDNR:
> 
> ...


 
That would be correct. Anyone,, whether they use archery equipment only, firearms only, or both may purchase a combo deer tag and the restrictions are as stated above.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

bigcountrysg said:


> For what you are wanting to hunt. You will need the following
> Small game license=15
> Deer license=15
> Turkey License= I don't know never got one.
> ...


The small game license does not cover raccoon, they would fall under the fur harvesters license...

Clyde


----------



## strawboss (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses, I just found this website and it is great. I see the suggestion to take the hunters safety course. Would my Tennessee certification be good?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

strawboss said:


> Thanks for all the responses, I just found this website and it is great. I see the suggestion to take the hunters safety course. Would my Tennessee certification be good?


Ask that question in the Law forum. There is a DNR CO who moderates that piece of MS.


----------

